# How I hate using these apps when needed



## kitekrazy (Jan 30, 2019)

One of my most stable apps was Finale 2009 in 64 bit. I just might install it again.

My rant is mostly with Finale 25. No other software I have spits out server is busy. Gotta use task manager to get out of Finale then stop the print spooler. Then it works. 

They only reason I bought it was they were going to have pdf import. That's really great for church work when I would have to transpose something because a singer can't handle it. But nope.

The 3rd reason is their forum is so up the butt with fanboyism. Here's the perfect example. https://makemusic.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/community/posts/115005761147-Server-busy-What-is-that-Solved-

Not a Finale issue? Having Notion, Overture, and the free Forte - not one gives a server busy. 

It's hard to switch notation apps and I've used Finale when it was on floppy disks. (BTW it still works) It's like the abused spouse always returns.

I will admit when you don't remember how to do something their online help is great.

I have Notion but it takes some time to get use to. Far more stable than Finale. I don't really need any fancy playback.

I thought about Dorico but I don't like the licensing.

I do have to wonder if it's always worth checking out the small developers.


----------



## EmmCeeSq (Jan 30, 2019)

Have you looked at Dorico? I was a 10+ year user of Sibelius, and have just switched over - learning a new notation software is about as much fun as root canal surgery, but it’s a really, really strong offering. Made by the guys that got laid off from Sibelius when it closed down.


----------



## EmmCeeSq (Jan 30, 2019)

EmmCeeSq said:


> Have you looked at Dorico? I was a 10+ year user of Sibelius, and have just switched over - learning a new notation software is about as much fun as root canal surgery, but it’s a really, really strong offering. Made by the guys that got laid off from Sibelius when it closed down.


Whoops! Just seen your comment on the (stupid) dongle policy of Steinberg. They’re apparently changing this, but if you’re not happy with having your notation software tied to a dongle (and it’s caught me out a few times) then it’s not for you. It’s such a shame, as it’s a great bit of software. Hopefully they’ll convince the Steinberg mothership to change it.


----------



## wst3 (Jan 31, 2019)

I'm not sure what MakeMusic is up to these days. I don't think they are winning over the hearts of many<G>!

I also upgraded to Finale25, and within a week or two of installing it I rolled back to Finale 2014.5, which is behaving pretty well for me at the moment. It too has its faults, and I have thought about rolling back to 2010, but I haven't hit any showstoppers in 2014.5.

I will concede that I installed Finale25 just before starting a project, and that's not the best time to install new software, even updates. I've thought about reinstalling it now since I have no pressing needs for notation. But then I wander out onto the net and find other folks that describe it as unstable. So maybe not.

I also really want to like Notion. Sonar was my primary (only?) DAW for a long time. When Gibson shut the doors I started using Studio One a lot more. For audio work I still prefer it, but for VI/MIDI it is not as familiar, maybe not as capable? The integration of Notion and Studio One does have me intrigued. I probably should upgrade from Studio One V3 to V4.

And then there is DP. I used DP on Macs a lot many years ago. Always liked it. When it was ported to Windows I downloaded the trial, but it was a mess. Sometime last fall I started to hear reports that it was stable on Windows, I tried it again, and I ended up buying it. I really need to make time to learn it again. So far it's been fits and starts.

I've also looked at Dorico, and a couple others. But I've been using Finale for so long that I really don't want to switch. Maybe I'm just lazy?


----------



## Matt Riley (Jan 31, 2019)

I am on Finale 26 and while I have a few gripes, it performs really well and can do anything I need it to do which is a lot since my business is publishing music. Are use it all the time so everything is easy. The learning curve was intense for me 12 years ago though. If I was starting fresh today, I would definitely consider something like Dorico.


----------



## JT (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm using Finale 25 and my only gripe is that it can be slow. Checkmarking the "open in low resolution" helps quite a bit. Like Matt, I use it for publishing and Dorico isn't at that level yet. A well known composer contacted me about engraving for him, and being proficient in Finale is just expected.

But if you use the software just for your own projects, I'm sure Dorico is a good choice for that. It would be a better choice if it didn't use the dongle though.


----------



## JJP (Feb 1, 2019)

We've noticed Finale 26 for Mac seems snappier on some systems. Currently in the middle of a huge project, 120+ cues, and 26 is humming along quite nicely.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 1, 2019)

wst3 said:


> But I've been using Finale for so long that I really don't want to switch. Maybe I'm just lazy?



That's me. Funny I will poke around with a different DAW but notation apps?


----------

